# Acei with pencil eraser sized spot



## Royal27 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Yellow Tail who has a fuzzy slightly protruding white spot right behind his right pectoral fin. It is about the diameter of a pencil eraser. The tank is about four months old now and all seems to have stabilized.

Tank parameters are ok. Zero ammonia and nitrites and nitrates are less than 20. 50% water change weekly and PH of 8.2. the only thing that hasn't been steady lately is the temp - it has ranged from 79 to 84 farenheit. Dang summer....

I'm trying to get a pic taken and will upload as soon as I can. Any ideas or additional information needed in the meantime? I do have a 10G that I can set up if needed. Sucker is going to be tough to catch with all of the rock I have though.


----------



## Royal27 (Nov 30, 2007)

Lousy pick, but hopefully good enough.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be a fungal infection or it could be a bacterial infection.

How long has it been this way? (With your warmer temps, if it's been this way awhile and hasn't grown or spread to the other fish, we might be able to rule out Columnaris...)

How long has this tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your usual tank maintenance routine?

Have you added any new fish recently without quarantine?

Are any of the fish flashing or twitching?


----------



## Royal27 (Nov 30, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> It could be a fungal infection or it could be a bacterial infection.
> 
> How long has it been this way? (With your warmer temps, if it's been this way awhile and hasn't grown or spread to the other fish, we might be able to rule out Columnaris...)
> 
> ...


I just noticed it yesterday.

The tank is about four months old now and all seems to have stabilized.

Zero ammonia and nitrites and nitrates are less than 20.

50% water change weekly and PH of 8.2.

Water change every 7-10 days of 50% minimum, slightly more sometimes.

No new fish with or without quarantine.

No flashing.

Thanks in advance for the help[!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Nitrites aren't zero???

I would start with frequent water changes (daily if you can pull it off) and add Pimafix.

Make sure those nitrites are okay, though. They should be zero in a 4 month old tank.


----------



## rosemerry (Jun 16, 2008)

What's flashing?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

rosemerry said:


> What's flashing?


It's when the fish rub their bodies against objects in the tank - the glass, the substrate, rocks, etc...They "glance" off them as if they are trying to "scratch an itch".

Some is normal...Excessive flashing usually means water quality issues or external parasites.


----------



## rosemerry (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh that is a good thing to know
thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Royal27 (Nov 30, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> Nitrites aren't zero???
> 
> I would start with frequent water changes (daily if you can pull it off) and add Pimafix.
> 
> Make sure those nitrites are okay, though. They should be zero in a 4 month old tank.


My bad - nitrites are zero, poorly written. I'll smart with the Pimamix. I had started Melsfix before reading this, but will change.

Thanks Kim!


----------



## Royal27 (Nov 30, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> Nitrites aren't zero???
> 
> I would start with frequent water changes (daily if you can pull it off) and add Pimafix.
> 
> Make sure those nitrites are okay, though. They should be zero in a 4 month old tank.


My bad - nitrites are zero, poorly written. I'll smart with the Pimamix. I had started Melsfix before reading this, but will change, unless you tell me that the Pimafix was suggestion was due to the nitrites misunderstanding.

Thanks Kim!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Pimafix is a preventative for fungal infections, Melafix is preventative for bacterial infections.

It won't hurt to use them both if you want to.


----------



## Royal27 (Nov 30, 2007)

It looks as if the spot is beginning to get a "hole" in it. I'm assuming this means it is starting to clear. Keeping a close eye on the tank. I do have a demosani who seems to be hiding in a single spot most of the time. I'm probably just becoming paranoid on that one though...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any chance of posting a pic? I doubt the hole is indicative of healing, and we might need to switch tactics with meds.

I'd consider moving on to antibiotics. Maracyn and Maracyn II would be the best choices to cover all the bases.


----------

